# Dandruff?



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)

My chihuahua has major dandruff. Does this mean her diet is no good or is it just because it is a frigid winter? I also wanted to know what any of you thought about Performatrin Ultra. Thanks


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver's had the same thing lately. I really think it's because of the winter time. Does anyone know of any kind of lotions or oil rubs to get for them? I don't want to bathe her right now it's too cold.
BTW, love the pic! Looks like Shiver with a tail. Do you have more pics?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

add omega 3 (fish oil) or olive oil to her diet this should help with the dry skin, when bathing use a very mild milk or oatmeal based shampoo to keep her skin from drying out even more and dont bathe more than once a month. for short haired chis a zoomgroom helps remove dead hair (and will remove some of the dandruff as well as massage the skin promoting more natural oil production.

this time of year is terrible for dry skin...dogs get winter itch just like people do.

i wouldnt suggest any oils or lotions ON their skin as itll just get the hair all grose leading to another bath which will make the skin even dryer lol...


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola stay still so mommy can take your picture! lol


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)

WINk


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

a groomer once told me chis are prone to dry skin and shouldn't be washed too much.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I noticed that my puppy has dandruff too, and I only bathe her once every three to four weeks. So, I don't think I'm overbathing her. I also have her on Innova puppy food, which has omega 3 and 6 in it. I wonder what the problem is... :?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

she might just have naturally dry skin (this time of year is real bad for dry skin) what shampoo are you using? for dry skin stick with oatmeal shampoos or milkbased (i use a product called milkbath shampoo and conditioner, it smells like strawberry cream and leaves the coat goregeous and the skin lovely and smooth.)


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

I have heard that shampoos without soaps is also better, like the vet solutions. Try oatmeal and aloe vera shampoo. When the winter just started Leya had really dry flaky skin as well.


----------

